# Physical impressions Fasttech Panasonic 3400 protected



## Changchung (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi, It is most a pic review of this batteries, I dont have a vernier to make the exact measurents but here I go, I just can make some comparing and test fit with my lights. Received in 14 days from china to venezuela.

My current test, both cut very close to 5,97amp

Well protected







Bill and box to protect the batts.

















Perfect fit in the i4 charger






Thanks to; CouldUseALight, Pöbel, JetskiMark I make this list.

They *FIT* in the following lights: :thumbsup:

Armytek Predator
Jetbeam M1X
Spark ST6-460NW - The cell slides in and out easily, but not by gravity alone. The length is fine.
Ultrafire C1 and 501
SolarForce L2N host
SolarForce L2P (at least in mine)
SolarForce L2P (older, about 2 years prob)
SolarForce m8
SolarForce L2
Old style L2 with extender and MPP-1 head, though it didn't drop in full speed due to air cushion so it's a tight fit.
Sky Ray King
TN31 (very tight fit tho)
Fenix TK75
Sunwayman C20C "Tomahawk"
Shiningbeam Blaze
Nitecore P25 TM26
Paladin i6
Keygos KE-5
SkyRay King
Sipik SK98 flashlight
EagleTac G25C2 Mark II XM-L2
Niwalker BK FA-02 (MT-G2). Since the battery holder is the same in the BK FA-01, I'd say they fit OK there too.
K40 from Vinh
Shadow SL3

*Tight* Fit for
Eye 15
Fenix TK35
Niteye MSC20
Eagletac D25LC2, if I loosen the tailcap a bit.

They *FIT* in the following chargers:

- Nitecore Intellicharger I2
- Nitecore Intellicharger I4 V2
- Miller ML102
- Soshine SC-S7
- TrustFire TR-003P4 
- UltraFire WF-188
- Xtar SP2
- Xtar VP1
- Fenix ARE-C1
- Xtar WP6 (not mine) *vipsmps*


They *DO NOT FIT* in the lights below::thumbsdow

ZebraLight sc600 (too fat)
TM15 (too tall, but does work if you tighten the head like hell, not rec'd)
ElektroLumens SAR (too fat!)
FireFoxes3 (too tall AND too fat!)
Zebralight H60
SD6
H600w
ST360-CW
Cannot Fit / Too tight (fat) (but can force in and have hard time to take it out) for
Fenix E50 (Single / Double Cell). Double cell will crash the -ve end of the battery
DQG tiny V1 18650

They *DO NOT FIT* in the chargers

- UltraFire WF-139

in the "USB power bank" (2*18650) that I got from eBay.(It's the white one with a slide-in design and an orange "ULTRACELL Plus+ Smart Portable Charger" sticker, although it is sold with other names/stickers as well.)

As for Fenix PD32UE, as mentioned by other forumer, it is cause by the -ve plate is a bit raised as per pic below (right). To make it work (initially), I put a round donut ring tape (got it from notebook battery pack) at the bottom of the battery as per pic below (left). Then it will work.





But, due to limited quantity of the donut ring tape, I put it at the tail cap - spring area as pic (right). Left is the original without donut ring tape.
By doing so, I can use all 6 batteries in PD32UE. 





Measurements of the 3400 batteries and some pictures comparing with others

3400 top button from Fasttech











Panasonic 3100 protected bought from another seller (Ebay)











Panasonic 3400 inside from Intl-outdoor flat top











I think that whoever installs the PCB should remove the original packaging of the battery to make them a little thin, but this way is left to show the originality of the battery

I will make some current test in a couples of days


----------



## Changchung (Feb 5, 2013)

Thread update with various pics.


----------



## THE_dAY (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you for this!
Does the clear outer wrapping seem robust?


----------



## Changchung (Feb 6, 2013)

THE_dAY said:


> Thank you for this!
> Does the clear outer wrapping seem robust?



Yes, it is...


----------



## CouldUseALight (Feb 6, 2013)

Love these batteries! I can be tough on batts and these are tough to overload without being dumb. 

They *FIT* in the following lights: :thumbsup:
SolarForce L2N host
Sky Ray King
TN31 (very tight fit tho)
SolarForce m8
Fenix TK75
MTE SSC P7
FastTech $10 UltraFire zoomer (item 1173301)
They *DO NOT FIT* in the lights below::thumbsdow
ZebraLight sc600 (too fat)
TM15 (too tall, but does work if you tighten the head like hell, _not rec'd_)
ElektroLumens SAR (too fat!)
FireFoxes3 (too tall AND too fat!)


----------



## Bumble (Feb 6, 2013)

CouldUseALight said:


> Love these batteries! I can be tough on batts and these are tough to overload without being dumb.
> 
> They *FIT* in the following lights: :thumbsup:
> SolarForce L2N host
> ...



exactly the type of info needed to help others out due to the SIZE of these batteries. many thanks


----------



## Thr3Evo (Feb 6, 2013)

Changchung, 
Good looking out. Thanks for being such a proactive member of this forum. 
Because of your suggestions, I've already given them some of my money also 
Let's hope they are/stay consistent in providing quality products.


----------



## Changchung (Feb 6, 2013)

CouldUseALight said:


> Love these batteries! I can be tough on batts and these are tough to overload without being dumb.
> 
> They *FIT* in the following lights: :thumbsup:
> SolarForce L2N host
> ...



Thanks for this, with your permission I will post this to the first post...



Thr3Evo said:


> Changchung,
> Good looking out. Thanks for being such a proactive member of this forum.
> Because of your suggestions, I've already given them some of my money also
> Let's hope they are/stay consistent in providing quality products.



Thanks for this kinds of words... Glad to help...

I am waiting for have some extra cash to buy a light that use four 18650 and buy two or more of this...


----------



## itguy07 (Feb 6, 2013)

CouldUseALight said:


> They *DO NOT FIT* in the lights below::thumbsdow
> 
> TM15 (too tall, but does work if you tighten the head like hell, _not rec'd_)


Curious on this one. The measurements abode show this at a hair under 70mm. Nitecores 18650 are listed at 70mm so I would have thought these would fit as the Nitecores fit in the TM15. Is it the shape of the button that makes them not fit?


----------



## Thr3Evo (Feb 6, 2013)

Changchung said:


> I am waiting for have some extra cash to buy a light that use four 18650 and buy two or more of this...



Good excuse to buy more cells, and lights and then more cells.... Haha what a vicious circle. 
The makings of a flashaholic


----------



## Changchung (Feb 6, 2013)

Thr3Evo said:


> Good excuse to buy more cells, and lights and then more cells.... Haha what a vicious circle.
> The makings of a flashaholic



HAhahha I just remember why I stop smoking years ago... For the batts and lights... hahhaa


----------



## Thr3Evo (Feb 6, 2013)

Changchung said:


> HAhahha I just remember why I stop smoking years ago... For the batts and lights... hahhaa



Well good for you, congrats and keep up the good work. I tried combining the two(e-cigs) ...didn't like it much.


----------



## Bumble (Feb 7, 2013)

Thr3Evo said:


> Well good for you, congrats and keep up the good work. I tried combining the two(e-cigs) ...didn't like it much.



i gave up smoking standard cigs and started making my own roll ups .... therefore freeing up more money for flashlights and batteries/chargers !!!!


----------



## Changchung (Feb 7, 2013)

Is amazing what we do just for have more money to buy lights and batts... Hahaha


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Pöbel (Feb 7, 2013)

They also fit

Armytek Predator
Jetbeam M1X

Miller ML102 Charger


----------



## Changchung (Feb 7, 2013)

Pöbel said:


> They also fit
> 
> Armytek Predator
> Jetbeam M1X
> ...



Thanks...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Thr3Evo (Feb 7, 2013)

Changchung said:


> Is amazing what we do just for have more money to buy lights and batts



After all we are very active members of a forum that has the word candlepower in it and our status here is depicted as *flashaholics*
That in itself is befuddling to the average member of society. 
Nothing really surprises me anymore here 
Ha 
This place is great


----------



## tatasal (Feb 7, 2013)

I have the Panasonic 70mm too. This is my observation: In in light with front and rear springs, if I push the cell inside the tube and it does not go in deep enough (about 5mm), like in my ZLSC600, XT11, the springs will bottom out, the tail cap can't be screwed tight, therefore no light. . But in my other 1x18650 light, like the Xeno G42, pushing it inside the cell tube you can see it goes deep enough to accommodate it. Be careful, some lights are in the border-line (like the Lumintop T5), it can accommodate it but crushes the button in a little. No problem with K40 batt carrier.


----------



## MIKES250R (Feb 7, 2013)

Just received my 3400's and they fit my TN31 very snugly , and they also fit my Catapult with no room to spare. No rattle in these lights. I just ordered 3 more pair.


----------



## Changchung (Feb 8, 2013)

Great, thanks for share, this info can help a lot to others to make the right choice.


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## spencer (Feb 8, 2013)

It looks like you are putting those batteries into a dead short when you measure the length. Unless maybe you are using an insulator that I can't see...


----------



## Changchung (Feb 8, 2013)

spencer said:


> It looks like you are putting those batteries into a dead short when you measure the length. Unless maybe you are using an insulator that I can't see...



Dont worry... No short. I put a tape, then I put the vernier in zero...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Changchung (Feb 9, 2013)

I just make some current test, both cut very close to 5,97amp


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## CouldUseALight (Feb 11, 2013)

itguy07 said:


> Curious on this one. The measurements abode show this at a hair under 70mm. Nitecores 18650 are listed at 70mm so I would have thought these would fit as the Nitecores fit in the TM15. Is it the shape of the button that makes them not fit?



The Panasonic "button" is tall. The Pannies are also incompressible (rigid). My other button-tops are (know this sounds odd) a bit "squishy." It's like the circuits and shrink-wrap layers at the top are holding the button in place, and there's a bit of flex to all that.

The Panasonic button sits in a rigid plastic collar, so they're not "squeezable" ....there's very little give.


----------



## Kick (Feb 28, 2013)

I got 4 of these for a Fenix TK75 that will be here on Saturday. They will fit the Fenix TK35, but it is a very tight fit. Not so inserting, but removal was very difficult, not wanting to tear any of the shrink-wrap.


----------



## CouldUseALight (Mar 17, 2013)

Kick said:


> I got 4 of these for a Fenix TK75 that will be here on Saturday. They will fit the Fenix TK35, but it is a very tight fit. Not so inserting, but removal was very difficult, not wanting to tear any of the shrink-wrap.



The shrink wrap is pretty robust, but it was the failure point on this cell. This is the first of these FT pannies I have lost. Protection circuit bricked the cell just as it should.




​ I have not managed to dent a contact plate or overheat these cells, and I have many; posting because this is the first failure I have seen. 
I'll be more careful with the shrink wrap from here!


----------



## JetskiMark (Mar 20, 2013)

Changchung, thank you for measuring and testing these cells. I was searching for reviews of them and found your thread.

Thank you to everyone else that contributed fitment results.

I decided to buy four of them. For $36.12 with the CPF discount, I figured it was worth a try. I just ordered today so I am not holding my breath waiting for them to arrive.

I am going to try three of them in my Zebralight S6330. It appears that a 3mm longer cell than what I am currently using might just fit. I have various other lights that I will try the remaining one in. I will post my findings here.





CouldUseALight said:


> The shrink wrap is pretty robust, but it was the failure point on this cell. This is the first of these FT pannies I have lost. Protection circuit bricked the cell just as it should. <Snip>




Have you tried resetting the protection circuit and then charging?


----------



## lightcycle1 (Mar 20, 2013)

Will they fit a Fenix PD32UE?

Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JetskiMark (Apr 3, 2013)

I just received mine.

*THEY FIT:*

Zebralight S6330 - They just fit lengthwise. The diameter is no problem.

Zebralight SC600w - I have two that must be the last of the production run. I read that the I.D. of the battery tube was slightly increased over the original design. They slide out on their own. I do not notice any increased resistance when gently tightening the tail cap.

DEFT-edc LR+ - This light does not have anodized threads so the tail cap doesn't lock out. The tail cap will not tighten completely, but it goes maybe two turns past the o-ring and works fine.

Surefire M2 - I bored mine to fit an 18650 and I am using an SW02 tail cap. Works fine with an XM-L2 drop-in.
*
THEY DO NOT FIT:*

Nitecore TM11 - Too long.

Zebralight H600w - I have two that must be a recent production run. The cell is too long. I can feel additional resistance when screwing on the tail cap and stopped before it made contact. The diameter is fine though.


I have a few other 18650 lights to try, but they are not common production lights.

The four cells I received all had exactly 3.62 volts. I currently have them charging on my Cellpro 4s hobby charger. I made my own magnetic charge leads to use with any size Li-ion. The magnetic attraction is very strong on every battery that I have except for the negative end of the new FastTechs. Strange. I have to carefully position the wire because of the weak hold. The cells are also much too long to fit in an old Tenergy 18650 travel charger that I have.

I am happy that they fit in my S6330. That was my primary objective. They seem decent initially for less than half the price of the other protected 18650s that I own. With their limited fitment though, I do not plan on buying any more unless the manufacturer reduces the length.

FastTech shipped them the next day after I ordered via USPS with tracking. I would not hesitate to order from them again. Use the discount code CPF for a 5% discount.


----------



## Changchung (Apr 3, 2013)

JetskiMark said:


> I just received mine.
> 
> *THEY FIT:*
> 
> ...



Hi, great info from you, thanks for share, with your permission I will like to add this info to the first thread.


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## JetskiMark (Apr 3, 2013)

Changchung said:


> Hi, great info from you, thanks for share, with your permission I will like to add this info to the first thread....



Please do. That is why I wanted to give some detail.

It might be a good idea to put the lights that they do or do not fit at the top of the first post. Some people do not like to read an entire thread and the fitment information would then be the first thing that they would see.

Just a thought and thank you again for your evaluation of these cells.


----------



## Changchung (Apr 3, 2013)

JetskiMark said:


> Please do. That is why I wanted to give some detail.
> 
> It might be a good idea to put the lights that they do or do not fit at the top of the first post. Some people do not like to read an entire thread and the fitment information would then be the first thing that they would see.
> 
> Just a thought and thank you again for your evaluation of these cells.



Good idea, I will do that, tomorrow from my pc, it is no easy from my smart phone... It is no smart to do that... Hahaa


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## JetskiMark (Apr 3, 2013)

*THEY FIT:*

Spark ST6-460NW - The cell slides in and out easily, but not by gravity alone. The length is fine.

*THEY DO NOT FIT:*

Zebralight H60 - The cell only goes in about 4mm and that is it. It would also be way too long. 27mm cells are too long for this light.


----------



## Changchung (Apr 4, 2013)

JetskiMark said:


> *THEY FIT:*
> 
> Spark ST6-460NW - The cell slides in and out easily, but not by gravity alone. The length is fine.
> 
> ...



Hi, thanks... Posting it...


----------



## Kick (Apr 4, 2013)

lightcycle1 said:


> Will they fit a Fenix PD32UE?


They are a very tight fit in my PD32UE, but the light does not work.
I didn't spend any time to see why they wouldn't work, because I use these cells for my TK75, and i have a Fenix cell for my PD32UE


----------



## Changchung (Apr 4, 2013)

Kick said:


> They are a very tight fit in my PD32UE, but the light does not work.
> I didn't spend any time to see why they wouldn't work, because I use these cells for my TK75, and i have a Fenix cell for my PD32UE



Be carefull if the tail cap close to tight, you can damage something and if the tail cap dosent make contact with the body the light dont will work...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Kick (Apr 4, 2013)

Changchung said:


> Be carefull if the tail cap close to tight, you can damage something and if the tail cap dosent make contact with the body the light dont will work...
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


Thanks Changchung,
I didn't want to damage anything, so that is why I didn't attempt to get this cell to work in my PD32UE.


----------



## Wiggle (Apr 5, 2013)

Anyone with this cell able to comment on whether it fits in the Solarforce L2P?


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 5, 2013)

It depends on the L2P. I have 2 L2P's. One fits the 3400 mAh cells easily, and the other will not even come close to fitting. I got mine about 1 1/2 years ago and they had poor QC on a few of the hosts. I had to buy cells that were 18.2 mm round to fit the thinner one. Length is no problem. 
I would say that if it fits at the minimum 2600 mAh cells or larger right now, then it should be OK to fit the 3400 mAh cells.


----------



## Stereodude (Apr 6, 2013)

Wiggle said:


> Anyone with this cell able to comment on whether it fits in the Solarforce L2P?


How old are your L2Ps? I have some that I received a few days ago of the latest flavor. They easily hold a Keeppower 3400, so I would expect the Fasttech to fit also.


----------



## 400THz (Apr 6, 2013)

JetskiMark said:


> I just received mine. [...] The four cells I received all had exactly 3.62 volts.


I have also received four protected NCR18650B cells from FastTech, all measuring *3.63V* (possibly inaccurate voltmeter).
Consistency is always a good sign! They also arrived quite fast and very nicely packaged. :thumbsup:



Wiggle said:


> Anyone with this cell able to comment on whether it fits in the Solarforce L2P?


They fit in mine without any problem.



RI Chevy said:


> It depends on the L2P. I have 2 L2P's. One fits the 3400 mAh cells easily, and the other will not even come close to fitting. I got mine about 1 1/2 years ago and they had poor QC on a few of the hosts.


My L2P is ~1.5 year old as well. BTW, fit and finish are excellent (as is the anodising).


To sum up:

*THEY FIT:*
*Solarforce L2P* (at least in mine)
*Sunwayman C20C "Tomahawk"*

*THEY DO NOT FIT:*
in the "USB power bank" (2*18650) that I got from eBay.(It's the white one with a slide-in design and an orange "ULTRACELL Plus+ Smart Portable Charger" sticker, although it is sold with other names/stickers as well.)


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 7, 2013)

Both of my L2P's have an excellent fit and finish as well. The anodizing is top notch. But the inside diameters are different in both of them. Go figure.


----------



## Changchung (Apr 8, 2013)

400THz said:


> I have also received four protected NCR18650B cells from FastTech, all measuring *3.63V* (possibly inaccurate voltmeter).
> Consistency is always a good sign! They also arrived quite fast and very nicely packaged. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, list update it...


----------



## Wiggle (Apr 8, 2013)

Just tested out some of these cells. Bad news first, really long and I dented the bottom slightly by putting it in my WF-139 charger, from now on I'll set them up for external charging. The good news, it fit in all the lights I happened to try:

1) Solarforce L2P (older, about 2 years prob)
2) Old style L2 with extender and MPP-1 head, though it didn't drop in full speed due to air cushion so it's a tight fit.
3) Shiningbeam Blaze


----------



## Anzycpethian (Apr 25, 2013)

Can anybody tell me if those 3400 Fasttecs fit in the TM26? I assume not since they are too big for the TM15 as stated in the review but there is always a chance...


----------



## degarb (Apr 25, 2013)

Changchung said:


> Is amazing what we do just for have more money to buy lights and batts... Hahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...



Can you imagine how much porn would be floating around on web if more women were flashaholics? What they would do for the money, just to buy the latest led and battery? Fortunately, not too many females are flashaholics, and so, the web is safe from the resulting nudity.


----------



## Changchung (Apr 25, 2013)

Wiggle said:


> Just tested out some of these cells. Bad news first, really long and I dented the bottom slightly by putting it in my WF-139 charger, from now on I'll set them up for external charging. The good news, it fit in all the lights I happened to try:
> 
> 1) Solarforce L2P (older, about 2 years prob)
> 2) Old style L2 with extender and MPP-1 head, though it didn't drop in full speed due to air cushion so it's a tight fit.
> 3) Shiningbeam Blaze



Thanks, good info, I dont remember where I read that this batts dont fit in the wf-139, in fact, can damage the cover of the battery...



degarb said:


> Can you imagine how much porn would be floating around on web if more women were flashaholics? What they would do for the money, just to buy the latest led and battery? Fortunately, not too many females are flashaholics, and so, the web is safe from the resulting nudity.



I hope the wifes dont read this... Hahaha


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Changchung (Apr 26, 2013)

Anzycpethian said:


> Can anybody tell me if those 3400 Fasttecs fit in the TM26? I assume not since they are too big for the TM15 as stated in the review but there is always a chance...



I receive this answer from other forum, hope this help:

I use both the 3400s and 3100s in mine BUT they scrunge (deform) bottom contact plate, so you can’t use 123s unless you pull the contacts up again. No biggie for me as I only use 123s for emergences but would not like to do that more than a few times. 
The flattop with a smidge of solder on top might help but I have not tried it. Flattop without solder won’t work.
The performance of the cells is excellent in this light.


----------



## peterscm (Apr 28, 2013)

Tested working for 
- Nitecore P25
- Paladin i6
- Solarforce L2
- Keygos KE-5
- SkyRay King

Tight Fit for
- Eye 15

Cannot Fit / Too tight (fat) (but can force in and have hard time to take it out) for
- Fenix E50 (Single / Double Cell). Double cell will crash the -ve end of the battery


As for Fenix PD32UE, as mentioned by other forumer, it is cause by the -ve plate is a bit raised as per pic below (right). To make it work (initially), I put a round donut ring tape (got it from notebook battery pack) at the bottom of the battery as per pic below (left). Then it will work.






But, due to limited quantity of the donut ring tape, I put it at the tail cap - spring area as pic (right). Left is the original without donut ring tape.
By doing so, I can use all 6 batteries in PD32UE. 





As for Charger:
Can fit for
- Soshine SC-S7
- TrustFire TR-003P4 
- UltraFire WF-188

Cannot Fit:
- ML-102 but after cut the spring, then it can fit but the charger can't charge short (unprotected) cell, need to use spacer.
- Generic 18650 charger


----------



## Changchung (Apr 29, 2013)

peterscm said:


> Tested working for
> - Nitecore P25
> - Paladin i6
> - Solarforce L2
> ...



Thanks, I will add this info to the first thread...


----------



## Kick (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey Changchung, While you are updating;
The cells fit very tightly in the Fenix TK35, but they work.
As for chargers;
they fit in the Fenix ARE-C1
Xtar VP1


----------



## lightseeker2009 (Apr 29, 2013)

The 2900's does not fit in my Fenix TA21. So I believe you can say these also wont.


----------



## mccririck (Apr 30, 2013)

I can tell you they fit the Xtar SP2 charger and the Sipik SK98 flashlight.


----------



## Changchung (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks guys... I will update the thread tonight


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## 400THz (Apr 30, 2013)

peterscm said:


> As for Charger:
> Can fit for
> - Soshine SC-S7
> - TrustFire TR-003P4
> ...



And also these cells *do fit* in the Nitecore Intellicharger i2 (and probably in the i4).

Thanks, Changchung, for maintaining the first post


----------



## Changchung (Apr 30, 2013)

Kick said:


> Hey Changchung, While you are updating; The cells fit very tightly in the Fenix TK35, but they work. As for chargers; they fit in the Fenix ARE-C1 Xtar VP1



Thanks, first thread update



lightseeker2009 said:


> The 2900's does not fit in my Fenix TA21. So I believe you can say these also wont.



Panasonic 2900's from fasttech?



mccririck said:


> I can tell you they fit the Xtar SP2 charger and the Sipik SK98 flashlight.



Thanks, first thread update



400THz said:


> And also these cells *do fit* in the Nitecore Intellicharger i2 (and probably in the i4).
> 
> Thanks, Changchung, for maintaining the first post



Thank you, first thread update. Glad to help the gang...




Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Burtronium (May 27, 2013)

Anyone know if these will fit a steve ku gavina? I have one on the way to me at the moment and want a decent batt. Cheers


----------



## Changchung (May 27, 2013)

Burtronium said:


> Anyone know if these will fit a steve ku gavina? I have one on the way to me at the moment and want a decent batt. Cheers



I dont know, but if someone know you will get a responce...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## vipsmps (Jun 1, 2013)

They fit perfekt in *EagleTac G25C2 Mark II XM-L2
*They NOT fit in Xtar WP6 (not mine)


----------



## Changchung (Jun 3, 2013)

vipsmps said:


> They fit perfekt in *EagleTac G25C2 Mark II XM-L2
> *They NOT fit in Xtar WP6 (not mine)



Thanks...


----------



## Vortus (Jun 3, 2013)

3100 doesn't fit in a ultrafire wf139 charger. 
They do fit in the jetbeam and likely nitecore intellicharger v3.
Little tight length wise, plenty of room width wise in a solarforce l2x, l2 ss and l2m ss.


----------



## sparks9011 (Jun 4, 2013)

Will the Panasonic NCR18650B Protected Rechargeable 3400mAh 3.7V 18650 Lithium work with the UltraFire WF-501B flashlight?


----------



## whc (Aug 27, 2013)

Anyone know if they fit the Nitecore TM26? Thinking about getting that light, so want to be sure first.

Can say they do fit

Jetbeam JET-III M
And
Jetbeam i4 pro charger


----------



## Changchung (Aug 29, 2013)

whc said:


> Anyone know if they fit the Nitecore TM26? Thinking about getting that light, so want to be sure first.
> 
> Can say they do fit
> 
> ...



PM in your way with some info

They will fit but, take it from other forum;

_I use both the 3400s and 3100s in mine BUT they scrunge (deform) bottom contact plate, so you can’t use 123s unless you pull the contacts up again. No biggie for me as I only use 123s for emergences but would not like to do that more than a few times._

_The flattop with a smidge of solder on top might help but I have not tried it. Flattop without solder won’t work._

_The performance of the cells is excellent in this light._


----------



## hjdca (Aug 30, 2013)

sparks9011 said:


> Will the Panasonic NCR18650B Protected Rechargeable 3400mAh 3.7V 18650 Lithium work with the UltraFire WF-501B flashlight?



I just use the unprotected NCR18650B and solder a bulb on the flat top with solder and flux... So, I use 4 unprotected NCR18650Bs setup like this in rotation for all my flashlights... No issue with fitment, and you have the best battery in the world in all your flashlights...


----------



## whc (Sep 25, 2013)

Works fine in Nitecore TM26


----------



## Dubois (Sep 25, 2013)

They fit OK in the Niwalker BK FA-02 (MT-G2). Since the battery holder is the same in the BK FA-01, I'd say they fit OK there too.


----------



## Changchung (Sep 25, 2013)

whc said:


> Works fine in Nitecore TM26





Dubois said:


> They fit OK in the Niwalker BK FA-02 (MT-G2). Since the battery holder is the same in the BK FA-01, I'd say they fit OK there too.



Thanks, I just update the first post...


----------



## tacticalpineapple (Sep 26, 2013)

Great post, thanks. These fit in my K40 from Vinh!


----------



## degarb (Sep 26, 2013)

I finally got fed up with the fit into the holders on a home made light with these cells, as they lack nipples. The wired holders assume cells have nipples. Yes, bad design, but you can't have everything.

So I soldered drops on the positive end. Using gravity, it made perfect nipples. .... I think the protection circuit is in the negative side. Also, I reason that if you damage the protection circuit, the cell simply will stop working. Most likely the heat would de-solder something in the protection circuit, rather than magically breaking down insulation and mechanically moving wires to touch. 

Am I wrong?

This raises the "solder on tabs to protected cells" question to protected cells, which I have never found a good answer online.


----------



## mccririck (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm getting irritated by the length of these cells and am starting to think the protection circuit is largely unnecessary anyway. Do you think it would be ok to cut off the protection circuit and use it unprotected?


----------



## degarb (Sep 26, 2013)

mccririck said:


> I'm getting irritated by the length of these cells and am starting to think the protection circuit is largely unnecessary anyway. Do you think it would be ok to cut off the protection circuit and use it unprotected?



The whole problem with 18650, is that it is not another AA, AAA, C, or D. Springs on both sides of the holders is needed!


----------



## Changchung (Sep 26, 2013)

mccririck said:


> I'm getting irritated by the length of these cells and am starting to think the protection circuit is largely unnecessary anyway. Do you think it would be ok to cut off the protection circuit and use it unprotected?



If you have already you can take the circuit off, I do it already with two of them, almost all this models of batteries in sale in ebay, amazon, etc are the same.


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Changchung (Sep 26, 2013)

degarb said:


> I finally got fed up with the fit into the holders on a home made light with these cells, as they lack nipples. The wired holders assume cells have nipples. Yes, bad design, but you can't have everything.
> 
> So I soldered drops on the positive end. Using gravity, it made perfect nipples. .... I think the protection circuit is in the negative side. Also, I reason that if you damage the protection circuit, the cell simply will stop working. Most likely the heat would de-solder something in the protection circuit, rather than magically breaking down insulation and mechanically moving wires to touch.
> 
> ...



You are right, the circuit is in the negative pole of the battery, anyway, you may have carefull of no overheat the positive pole of the battery, can be damage it...



tacticalpineapple said:


> Great post, thanks. These fit in my K40 from Vinh!



List updated, thanks for the contribution...


----------



## Dalvik120 (Sep 30, 2013)

They fit (very tight though) in my Niteye MSC20. 
They "sort of" fit in my Eagletac D25LC2, if I loosen the tailcap a bit.
Perfect fit in my Shadow SL3


----------



## Changchung (Sep 30, 2013)

Dalvik120 said:


> They fit (very tight though) in my Niteye MSC20.
> They "sort of" fit in my Eagletac D25LC2, if I loosen the tailcap a bit.
> Perfect fit in my Shadow SL3



Thanks for the info...


----------



## mccririck (Oct 1, 2013)

Here is the protection circuit if anyone is interested:


----------



## Changchung (Oct 1, 2013)

mccririck said:


> Here is the protection circuit if anyone is interested:



Yeap, exactly like mine...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Changchung (Oct 1, 2013)

mccririck said:


> Here is the protection circuit if anyone is interested:



Can I have your permission to add your pic to the first post?


----------



## applevalleyjoe (Nov 23, 2013)

Good thread...should probably be made a "sticky".


----------



## Changchung (Nov 23, 2013)

applevalleyjoe said:


> Good thread...should probably be made a "sticky".



Some betters threads are no sticky... And viseversa... 😊


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## dazed1 (May 16, 2014)

Sorry to bump this old thread, i got this cells. Bought them 1.2/1. years ago cant remember for sure.

Anyway, it looks like they lost a bit of their capacity or runtimes of Fenix TK 75, is a bit overrated. Nevermind, to get to the point, does someone know a way to tell if the batteries you order are new or used? how come Banggood and Fast Tech are selling Panas PF 2900 mah, for 15$ then other shops? are they 100% new genuine, but they sell them with less profit or what?


----------

